# Suggestions: $50-$100 tool for Christmas gift?



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

Trying to get some ideas for another plumber's Christmas present. I was pretty much set on a 3/8" rod cutter, but $200+ is a little steep for me at the moment.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

spamispeople said:


> Trying to get some ideas for another plumber's Christmas present. I was pretty much set on a 3/8" rod cutter, but $200+ is a little steep for me at the moment. Thanks for any suggestions.


My mentor gave me a 4" ridgid adjustable wrench 25 or so years ago. It's still on my key chain and I do use it.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

What does this plumber do primarily? New construction, service, industrial...?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Get him a folding ruler!! Inside read as per Tx Mech


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

And some stove bolts.


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

Letterrip said:


> What does this plumber do primarily? New construction, service, industrial...?


My best guess would be service/install, 70% commercial 30% residential.


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> My mentor gave me a 4" ridgid adjustable wrench 25 or so years ago. It's still on my key chain and I do use it.


Wow, that's cool you hung onto it all those years. My keychain is getting out of hand with just keys on it, what else ya got on there?!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*to set the record straight for stove bolts*



Letterrip said:


> And some stove bolts.


 http://www.fastenermart.com/html/160200000060.html


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

spamispeople said:


> Wow, that's cool you hung onto it all those years. My keychain is getting out of hand with just keys on it, what else ya got on there?!


...


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

Used one of these a few days ago, stripped hot seat in a Symmons valve. Seems like a good tool to have in the arsenal. (Raven ezout)


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I would get a 10-15 dollar tool bag from Home Depot and fill it with assorted tools.

A folding ruler
10 in 1 screwdriver
Rigid imp cutters.
Rigid basin wrench
cheap chisels
cheap hex wrenches
and maybe a Rigid tubular pvc cutter

that would put you in the 100 dollar range

or 

You could go to the local adult store and get him a blow up sex goat or a blow up doll.

Blow it up and stick it in the cab of his truck for everyone to see when they come out of the morning meeting. Put one of those lighted flashing santa hats on it:thumbsup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A pair of knipex pliers 6". And 10"


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Kinda like giving your wife a vacuum cleaner for her anniversary ain't it?

How about an all expenses paid trip for two to the best 5-star dining experience in your town? Or if $100 is the limit, how about a gift card to Best Buy or Amazon? Let him get what he wants, not what you want him to have. Don't live vicariously through your gifts.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Every plumber needs one in his/her tool bag.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Kinda like giving your wife a vacuum cleaner for her anniversary ain't it? How about an all expenses paid trip for two to the best 5-star dining experience in your town? Or if $100 is the limit, how about a gift card to Best Buy or Amazon? Let him get what he wants, not what you want him to have. Don't live vicariously through your gifts.


This I would always wish I had a gift card instead of a tool. I'm very particular with the tools I buy so I'd rather just buy them myself.


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Kinda like giving your wife a vacuum cleaner for her anniversary ain't it?
> 
> How about an all expenses paid trip for two to the best 5-star dining experience in your town? Or if $100 is the limit, how about a gift card to Best Buy or Amazon? Let him get what he wants, not what you want him to have. Don't live vicariously through your gifts.


Yeah I've thought about gift cards, gifting tools is kind of lame.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

spamispeople said:


> Yeah I've thought about gift cards, gifting tools is kind of lame.


Not if u give me the Milwaukee 18v combo set with a new folding ruler in the bow!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea me too. Fuel kit plz


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet RJ has dreams about his folding ruler then wakes up in the middle of the night to make sure his ruler is still tucked in with his night night blanket...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> I bet RJ has dreams about his folding ruler then wakes up in the middle of the night to make sure his ruler is still tucked in with his night night blanket...


I do! I do,along with my lighted hat!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> I do! I do,along with my lighted hat!


Lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

spamispeople said:


> Yeah I've thought about gift cards, gifting tools is kind of lame.


Nah, not lame at all. Everybody likes tools. It just sounded like you were really trying to put some thought into it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

M12 hackzall. Milwaukee It's great for service or new const


----------



## juniorp187 (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.toolup.com/ridgid_19793_float-sondes-flushable-transmitter.aspx



Attach a string to that puppy and flush it down any toilet. Easiest way to find a clean out or sewer lines that hidden underground and hard to find in less than 3 minutes with a 512hz Sonde Locator 

He will love that thing:thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

juniorp187 said:


> http://www.toolup.com/ridgid_19793_float-sondes-flushable-transmitter.aspx
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/96/7mcf.jpg/
> 
> ...


 Post a full introduction before we flush you down the toilet..


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

I can tell you what I'm giving my staff at my shop. CASH! And believe me, they'll love it!!!!! But some good tool ideas for the budget you named would be:

-A new torch tip
-A set of channy's and 6, 8 and 10 crescents.
-nice tool bag
-get creative! I can't go on all nite....geez! j/k!

I am sure anything you get, will be appreciated! Glad to see someone thinking of someone else!

Happy Holidays,
-James


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

a pair of ridgids rapidgrip pipe wrenches ! 10 and 14 inch. things save so much time once you learn how to use them. that or milwaukees m12 multi tool. its one heck of a tool


----------

